#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Android Tab Recommendations

## Butterfly

Went to Central today and saw a nice Tablet from Viewsonic with Android 2.2 for 7,900 THB and it had a nice camera and a 10'' screen which was more than enough

also include 3G if I am not mistaken,

other tablets went for 15,000 THB and Samsung is leading the pack in that department. The one from LG was also nice but same price

The Viewsonic was quite nice, I am quite tempted, but need to see if I can find the same apps for the Android as I have for iPhone

this will be for office use, mostly

----------


## Bettyboo

Get back to your Vic20 Butters...

----------


## Butterfly

I could program in Assembly language in those things,

awesome computer, dearly missed, thank god I have the Virtual version on the Mac

----------


## Bettyboo

Tell the truth, you just played Donkey Kong and Duke Nukem...

----------


## FailSafe

I'm posting this from one of my HP TouchPads- it's actually a great tablet, and it was a steal at $150 (HP dumped them last month)- it runs webOS, but I'll probably run Android on it once someone figures a way to load it.

----------


## 9999

Haven't tried pad size but the Galaxy S handset has been great. It's the same price as the tab and goes for about 13K now, the SGS 2, duo core version, goes for 18K. Both run android 2.3. I've seen some Asus which look pretty cool and seem better value than the Samsung but haven't used one.

----------


## Jesus Jones

i use galaxy tab and have no complaints so far.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I use the 7" Tab and it's excellent. Maybe the Motorola Xoom might be worth a look, since Google have bought Motorola.

Be aware that 2.4 is due out in October or November, so if I were you I'd wait until then, unless you have a pressing need.

----------


## Butterfly

I like the simplicity of Android 2.2, so not sure if upgrading every 3 months is the right thing to do

for 7,900 THB for the ViewSonic with a 10'' screen, it's a steal

the iPad next to this looks like a boring toy

apparently it's priced here at amazon rate
http://www.amazon.com/ViewSonic-gTab.../dp/B004EPV7TK

----------


## 9999

^ 2.2 was a train wreck for the SGS and pretty sure most devices. Everyone couldn't wait to get to 2.3 and it's better than 2.2 in so many ways. Check out the XDA forums.

----------


## Butterfly

a few bad review though on Amazon, will need to test it further

----------


## 9999

The advantage to getting SGS (tab or phone) is the vast choice of custom ROMs available. Your toy will be running way under optimum unless you DL a custom ROM.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The advantage to getting SGS (tab or phone) is the vast choice of custom ROMs available. Your toy will be running way under optimum unless you DL a custom ROM.


Well I bought an SGSII a couple of weeks ago but I'm leaving it in the box until Ice Cream Sandwich comes out.

It's supposed to be a unified version for both Tablets and phones.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I like the simplicity of Android 2.2, so not sure if upgrading every 3 months is the right thing to do
> 
> for 7,900 THB for the ViewSonic with a 10'' screen, it's a steal
> 
> the iPad next to this looks like a boring toy
> 
> apparently it's priced here at amazon rate
> Amazon.com: ViewSonic gTablet with 10" Multi-Touch LCD Screen, Android OS 2.2: Computers & Accessories


Oh look, Butters trying to pretend he understands Android. Next thing, he'll be giving us useful tips on how to connect it to Wifi with a few simple registry edits.

 :Smile:

----------


## 9999

I'll be waiting a few months after ICS to let the XDA developers iron out any kinks and improve it.

Why leave it in the box Harry? Why not crank it up and just flash when ICS comes out? It's so easy to do.

I think with Android it's necessary to upgrade every 3-6 months or so. That's what Android is all about.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> I like the simplicity of Android 2.2


Nah, I shall refrain  :Smile:

----------


## sabaii sabaii

I can't

----------


## Butterfly

> I think with Android it's necessary to upgrade every 3-6 months or so. That's what Android is all about.


pain in the ass then, reminds me of the goons who keep jailbreaking their iPhone to get some obscure crappy little apps

apparently the main complain of the ViewSonic is the screen angle,

couldn't care less about the OS version as long as it works,

----------


## sabaii sabaii

All the improvements Froyo brought along were received with a warm  welcome but Gingerbread will make them obsolete. Android 2.3 brings  forth some great new UI themes, a substantially improved touchscreen  keyboard in both landscape and portrait mode, new copy and paste  functionality, improved power management which means much better battery life (take that Froyo), better application management, new download manager, NFC (Near Field Communication), support for VoIP/SIP calls, new Camera application for accessing multiple cameras and support for ever larger screens.
Android Gingerbread vs Froyo Homescreens and Menus

 The new keyboard has a picture below and it’s worth mentioning that the new home screen features a dedicated application manager button. But this is not everything, the new Gingerbread “man” also came with a new market application,  a new version of the Google Maps which support 3d view and storing maps  offline and a new orange effect when you scroll to the end of a list  throughout the OS. Although the updated applications can be installed on  Android 2.2 Froyo they work best with the new version of the OS.

Froyo Keyboard vs Gingerbread Keyboard

 Speaking of applications, the new iteration of Google’s mobile OS increases the maximum size of the applications from the market to 50 MB (bigger, better games) and brings some new APIs to help with the future generations of games. And what better display to see the games  than the newly supported ones up to 10 inches with a resolution of up  to 1280 x 800 pixels. Just image your mobile device had a resolution to  make even Apple’s Retina Display feel outdated.
 The user interface was also updated in Android 2.3 Gingerbread with  new icons and new menus. Although they are not as colorful as the ones  before them they do make the OS feel more mature and more professional.
Settings Menu Gingerbread

 Android 2.3 adds API support for several new sensor types, including  gyroscope, rotation vector, linear acceleration, gravity, and barometer  sensors. Applications can use the new sensors in combination with any  other sensors available on the device, to track three-dimensional device  motion and orientation change with high precision and accuracy. Just imagine a game  could use readings from a gyroscope and accelerometer on the device to  recognize complex user gestures and motions, such as tilt, spin, thrust,  and slice.
 These upgrades could well be the face of the new mobile gaming industry with 3D gestures on top of it.
Another missing feature from Android 2.2 Froyo has found its way in  Gingerbread: the equalizer. The new audio effects API adds equalization,  bass boost, headphone virtualization (widened soundstage), and reverb  to audio tracks and sounds.
 Remember the inability to use the front camera on the Android 2.2  running devices? Well this has been fixed too with the help of the new  Camera API that allows applications to access any cameras that are  available on a device, including a front-facing camera. Applications can  query the platform for the number of cameras on the device and their  types and characteristics, then open the camera needed. For example, a  video chat application might want to access a front-facing camera that offers lower-resolution, while a photo application might prefer a back-facing camera that offers higher-resolution.

Nexus S Gingerbread Camera

 All of these improvements Android 2.3 Gingerbread has brought would  be useless without the performance boost of the new OS that, much like  Froyo, brings 2-5x speed raises throughout the OS.

----------


## Butterfly

I assume that all Android devices are upgradeable

ok will buy the ViewSonic as a test, should be interesting, then I can rant about it if it doesn't work while owning harryb at the same time

----------


## sabaii sabaii

That Tab looks good Butters.

Some guy has done a webpage for you

Start Here - Viewsonic GTablet For Dummies

Look for code green, then click number 2, it's in French, what does it say ?

----------


## 9999

> I assume that all Android devices are upgradeable


Not necessarily and some much harder than others. The SGS takes 5 minutes (to upgrade) whereas the Wildfire cannot be rooted or upgraded. The more popular the device, the more developers working on improvements.

----------


## Butterfly

> That Tab looks good Butters.
> 
> Some guy has done a webpage for you
> 
> Start Here - Viewsonic GTablet For Dummies
> 
> Look for code green, then click number 2, it's in French, what does it say ?


actually nice site, could be quite useful

I am happy to get rid of the crappy iPhone for my trading apps

----------


## sabaii sabaii

^ Did you click where I showed you ?

Where it says don't click here ?

Look for code green, then click number 2, it's in French

----------


## Butterfly

> Where it says don't click here ?


why should I click there where the URL is saying virus, it's obviously a prank you dummy tabtard

jesus christ, how stupid are you ? oh wait  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Ha ha, you clicked it didn't ya  :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

> Ha ha, you clicked it didn't ya


didn't need to, unlike you, I know how to read a URL in the status bar

obviously a prank, can see already the next page, something along "I told you not to click"

anyway, the rest of the website is quite informative, so definitely a good link

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> I am happy to get rid of the crappy iPhone for my trading apps


If you get it Jailbroken, you download a program called Installous 4 and all your apps are free  :Smile: 

Take it MBK, you and we, know you will Brick it  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I assume that all Android devices are upgradeable
> 
> ok will buy the ViewSonic as a test, should be interesting, then I can rant about it if it doesn't work while owning harryb at the same time


Don't do it Butters, you're retarded.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I'm posting this from one of my HP TouchPads- it's actually a great tablet, and it was a steal at $150 (HP dumped them last month)- it runs webOS, but I'll probably run Android on it once someone figures a way to load it.


Sounds like it's getting there....

Flash Android on your HP TouchPad now, if you dare - Neowin.net

----------


## FailSafe

^

I have 2 of the 32GB models at the moment (I bought 4 of 'em, but gave two away)- I will probably give it a shot after a couple thousand others have tried it (I will keep one running webOS).

I've already overclocked and rooted one, and it's working fine.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Failsafe, this should cheer you up:

Link

----------


## nigelandjan

Does anyone on here know of any tab that will run the full version MSN messenger video ,, ie so you can wireless video chat on MSN messenger ?

       I know I did ask this question about the ipad 2 with not much luck ,, but may have to broaden the horizon a little now .  I dont want to run Skype/ Facetime etc only MSN messenger video chat thanks

----------


## FailSafe

^

The Asus EP121 tablet operates on full Windows 7 and will run anything your desktop can- I have one and I like it a lot.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I don't know why you're hung up on MSN messenger. Microsoft have bought Skype, so expect everything to be integrated with that in the next two quarters.

----------


## nigelandjan

Thanks for that FS  will check it out  :Smile: 



   Arry ,,,,,,,,,, I know and you know  ( you know what I mean Arry ) but our dear beloved dont seem to be able to grasp it.

              The wifes sister has MSN messenger installed  back home in Thailand and come hell or high water that is what she communicates with to my missus , back over here . I aint hung up on MSN , in reallity the missus dont need a pc , but a neat comunicating tab that she could make those oh so important face to face meetings with her family back home plus a bit of fannying around browsing the online shops and she,s as happy as Larry ,,,,,, and if she is happy bless her little heart so am I  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> and if she is happy bless her little heart so am I


A point well made.

 :Smile:

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> The Asus EP121 tablet operates on full Windows 7 and will run anything your desktop can- I have one and I like it a lot.





> Thanks for that FS will check it out


Jesus, A Grand ???????

You could buy 7 Netbooks for that price

He could fly his wife over twice to speak to her sister  :Smile:

----------


## FailSafe

$1100 when I bought mine (closer to $1200 with NY state sales tax, then I had to have it shipped over to Thailand as Amazon wouldn't send it internationally at the time I bought it)...

It ain't a netbook or an iPad or an Android tablet- it's a full PC in tablet form, and it's commensurately priced. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

The HP 32GB Touch Pad tablets I picked up were only $150 each and are great for web-surfing and email (and they even have a few useful apps).

----------


## nigelandjan

Bloody hell your right Sab ,,,,,,infact I could go over to talk to her sister come to that

----------


## Butterfly

spending more than 500 USD on a PC or laptop is a bit silly,

might as well buy a Mac,

----------


## nigelandjan

> might as well buy a Mac,


      I agree allthough her handbag is not quite that big ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,on second thoughts

----------


## 9999

> spending more than 500 USD on a PC or laptop is a bit silly


nonsense. You need a high end rig so you can play modern games and also get net rep dude. Otherwise all thats left for the 40yo virgin living in his mum's basement is to troll internet forums coz thats all his piece of shit XP machine can do.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> spending more than 500 USD on a PC or laptop is a bit silly
> 
> 
> nonsense. You need a high end rig so you can play modern games and also get net rep dude. Otherwise all thats left for the 40yo virgin living in his mum's basement is to troll internet forums coz thats all his piece of shit XP machine can do.


Well now we know Butters bought his Windows XP machine second hand. No wonder he can't run Windows 7 (or 8!).

Probably a Pentium III.

 :rofl:

----------


## Butterfly

after carefully reviewing some of those Android devices, I came to the conclusion that they were not ready for prime time

the Viewsonic wouldn't "flip" the screen when you rotate it, granted it was Android 2.2, but I tried the Moto and Asus with Android 3.x and it was the same, the fucking machine will lock and not "flip" the screen when it was rotated. Fuck, the iPad can do that with no pain, so it seems that those Android devices are all hype but no action.

Rooting the fucking thing could be an option, but I am not a virgin basement boy with too much time to wank like harryb, so those devices are fucking useless

----------


## harrybarracuda

> after carefully reviewing some of those Android devices, I came to the conclusion that they were not ready for prime time
> 
> the Viewsonic wouldn't "flip" the screen when you rotate it, granted it was Android 2.2, but I tried the Moto and Asus with Android 3.x and it was the same, the fucking machine will lock and not "flip" the screen when it was rotated. Fuck, the iPad can do that with no pain, so it seems that those Android devices are all hype but no action.
> 
> Rooting the fucking thing could be an option, but I am not a virgin basement boy with too much time to wank like harryb, so those devices are fucking useless


You continue to prove yourself to be a clueless wanker.

Much like you couldn't find the "On/Off" switch to connect your mate's laptop to the Internet, you haven't got the brain cells to turn off "Orientation Lock".

Leave the grown up technology to the grown ups, you stupid poof.

 :rofl:

----------


## Butterfly

> Much like you couldn't find the "On/Off" switch to connect your mate's laptop to the Internet, you haven't got the brain cells to turn off "Orientation Lock".


that's the point, the iPad doesn't need that lock, why would those stupid devices need one ?




> Leave the grown up technology to the teenagers, you stupid poof.


fuck off and go play with your XBOX,

----------


## harrybarracuda

Well yes, you are a retard.

 :Smile:

----------


## Beautiful World

Just letting you guys know i bought a blackberry pPaybook over 2 months ago...they get slagged off but if you are a BB fan this may be the option for you. I love its size, tethering ability to my beloved BB and the general overall quality. Have a friend with a Galaxy and they dont like them. In fact he loves my BB. Mrs has an Ipad2 and so does my business partner who has just given it to his GF. Seem like Ipads are for either fun or for girls..not biz...They are both talking about switching to the new Asus which looks really nice. Have a business associate who has one and it looks like a nice bit of kit.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Just letting you guys know i bought a blackberry pPaybook over 2 months ago...they get slagged off but if you are a BB fan this may be the option for you. I love its size, tethering ability to my beloved BB and the general overall quality. Have a friend with a Galaxy and they dont like them. In fact he loves my BB. Mrs has an Ipad2 and so does my business partner who has just given it to his GF. Seem like Ipads are for either fun or for girls..not biz...They are both talking about switching to the new Asus which looks really nice. Have a business associate who has one and it looks like a nice bit of kit.


Shame you didn't wait, since they knocked $200 off the price this week.

 :Smile: 

Seriously, Blackberry screwed up with this device, and I can see it being phased out just like the HP WebOS attempt.

----------


## Beautiful World

> Originally Posted by Beautiful World
> 
> 
> Just letting you guys know i bought a blackberry pPaybook over 2 months ago...they get slagged off but if you are a BB fan this may be the option for you. I love its size, tethering ability to my beloved BB and the general overall quality. Have a friend with a Galaxy and they dont like them. In fact he loves my BB. Mrs has an Ipad2 and so does my business partner who has just given it to his GF. Seem like Ipads are for either fun or for girls..not biz...They are both talking about switching to the new Asus which looks really nice. Have a business associate who has one and it looks like a nice bit of kit.
> 
> 
> Shame you didn't wait, since they knocked $200 off the price this week.
> 
> 
> ...


$200 ?damn...i paid 19,500 for 32GB..however i have used both the mrs Ipad2 and my Playbook..obviously i am biased...but if you want an extension to your Blackberry and you roam overseas this is a very good option...especially if the price comes down and you can now run android apps. Getting accessories for it has been quite difficult...managed to find a sexy lookign leather case for it in Changi airport.

Anyway loving Teak door guys...keep up the craic please as i have switched from TV due to over zealous mods...have not quite figured out how to post but will try harder

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Beautiful World
> ...


Look for the Amazon thread - Amazon announced the $200 Android Fire, and so everyone's taking a serious look at their price points now.

As for what you post here, post what you like, people take the piss anyway, it's mostly good natured.

You're right about TV, they are humourless twats, and up their own arses.

Here our mods are mostly raging alcoholics and write as much crap as they moderate.

 ::spin::

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> Much like you couldn't find the "On/Off" switch to connect your mate's laptop to the Internet, you haven't got the brain cells to turn off "Orientation Lock".
> 
> 
> that's the point, the iPad doesn't need that lock, why would those stupid devices need one ?


Here you go Butters, you clueless fucking retard!

 :bananaman:

----------


## Butterfly

^ you idiotic fool, even switching off the lock on the Android device still didn't do anything

even the retard Thai sales rep told me they were no good, and that Android devices had a lot of problems, and the glare issue is quite common. If you don't want glare, buy the iPad.

I will take their words over yours as you are a fucking phone jewelry queen retard,

----------


## bsnub

The only idiot is you butters. A sad fool you are. The forum idiot.

----------


## Butterfly

^ oh no, now we have the dumb American looking for attention

are you still crying over your ownage last week ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ you idiotic fool, even switching off the lock on the Android device still didn't do anything
> 
> even the retard Thai sales rep told me they were no good, and that Android devices had a lot of problems, and the glare issue is quite common. If you don't want glare, buy the iPad.
> 
> I will take their words over yours as you are a fucking phone jewelry queen retard,


Ah, so you get your advice from Thai sales reps!

Explains everything.

 :rofl:

----------


## loll

any comparison of the diplay of Samsung Galaxy 10.1 compared to iPad2 (supposedly Samsung's is higher resolution and better to read text)?

----------


## Butterfly

^ Galaxy will have the glare problem,

apparently only the iPad 2 doesn't have it,

----------


## harrybarracuda

Why do you keep spouting shit, Butters? A homosexual "surge"?

 :Smile: 




> *Galaxy Tab 10.1 just edges iPad 2 in display quality test*
> 
> *updated 04:55 pm EDT, Tue July 26, 2011*
> 
> 
> 
> *Samsung gets edge on Apple in tablet displays*
> 
> 
> ...


and




> *Display*
> 
> The 9.7in display of the  iPad 2 is bright, crisp and clear and really brings content to life,  particularly photos and videos. Though the iPad 2 has the same  oleophobic screen coating as the iPhone 4,  its larger size means a few taps on the display quickly results in a  grubby mess that is hard to clean. *The iPad 2 also has another serious  flaw — its display is virtually impossible to see in direct sunlight,  which is a huge issue on a device that's designed for portability and  travel.*
> The Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 has a  slightly larger display at 10.1in, and its resolution of 1280x800 pixels  is an improvement over the iPad 2's 1024x768 display. The Samsung  Galaxy Tab 10.1's screen uses PLS TFT touchscreen technology. Samsung  says that the inclusion of PLS (Plane-line-switching) technology gives  the Galaxy Tab 10.1 better viewing angles and increased brightness  compared with regular IPS screens. For most part that's true, as the  Galaxy Tab 10.1's screen is bright and crisp, and can be clearly seen  from even the most obscure angles. Sadly, the screen can't escape a  common issue with most tablets, including the iPad 2: it quickly becomes  a grubby mess after use, and has poor sunlight legibility. The glare  also affects use in an office environment under fluorescent lighting.

----------


## Butterfly

> The glare also affects use in an office environment under fluorescent lighting.


must have missed that part harryb,

The Galaxy Tab is superior in specs, but has the common glare problems you find in all tablet PCs, 

only the iPad has a better viewing angle, without the common glare issue found in other devices

I know it hurts harryb, but that's the fucking truth

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> The glare also affects use in an office environment under fluorescent lighting.
> 
> 
> must have missed that part harryb,
> 
> The Galaxy Tab is superior in specs, but has the common glare problems you find in all tablet PCs, 
> 
> ...


Butters, it says: 


> Sadly, the screen can't escape a  common issue with most tablets, * including the iPad 2*: it quickly becomes  a grubby mess after use, and  has poor sunlight legibility. The glare  also affects use in an office  environment under fluorescent lighting.

----------


## Jesus Jones

Such a hullabaloo.  Anyway, android is indeed better, glare or not.

----------


## harrybarracuda

ButtPlug, pray tell:




> ok will buy the ViewSonic as a test, should be interesting, then I can  rant about it if it doesn't work while owning harryb at the same time


Did you ever do it, or were you being full of shit again?

I would have told you not to buy this anyway, perhaps you actually took my advice.

 :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

I didn't buy it because of the glare thing, and the silly "rotation" that didn't work or worked randomly

Android Tablets have a far better OS than silly iOS so I was excited to get one, but sadly the hardware is not at par with apple on certain things, even though apple is underspecs

I will buy one eventually, but I don't think those tablets are ready for prime time yet, maybe next year

The ViewSonic was very cheap and quite stylish,

----------


## Butterfly

> Anyway, android is indeed better, glare or not.


yes the OS is far better, but the glare thing is an hardware issue, nothing to do with the OS, it's simply that those tabs have inferior screen compared to apple

----------


## Butterfly

> Sadly, the screen can't escape a common issue with most tablets, including the iPad 2: it quickly becomes a grubby mess after use, and has poor sunlight legibility.


it's mentioning the mess after use, you silly cow

all the reviewers are saying the same thing, the PC tabs have all a glare issue that the iPad doesn't have, or is barely noticeable on the iPad while it is on the other tablets

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Jesus Jones
> 
> Anyway, android is indeed better, glare or not.
> 
> 
> yes the OS is far better, but the glare thing is an hardware issue, nothing to do with the OS, it's simply that those tabs have inferior screen compared to apple


That would happen if you're looking at a crappy Viewsonic.

Did you look at the Tab 10.1"?

Or perhaps the Aakash (see "$35 computer") is more in your price range?

----------


## Butterfly

> Did you look at the Tab 10.1"?


of course I did, suffer from the same problem according to reviewers

didn't want to spend 15k on a stupid gadget, I would rather have 10 short time in Pattaya for that price





> Or perhaps the Aakash (see "$35 computer") is more in your price range?


sounds like you found a new gadget to wank on,

----------


## harrybarracuda

> it's mentioning the mess after use, you silly cow

----------


## Butterfly

^ it's nice of you to communicate with images instead of words, like a retard child

anyway, look at what reviewers are saying, your one review that superficially address the glare issue is not credible

apple is beating the competitors in that department,

----------


## harrybarracuda

Sorry, I just should have known that you of all people leave a mess after use.

 :rofl:

----------


## Bogon

^ Just gonna try and pull you two apart for a minute and ask a serious question concerning tabs.

If I went out tomorrow to buy a tab running android just for general messing about with (don't want to root and all that jazz), just do the usual stuff like surfing,gaming (offline) and downloading some weird apps. What top 3 would you suggest?
The cheaper the better BTW!

Oh. I have a second question whilst I am here. Not really tablet related, but can't be arsed to post in the othere thread.
I have a HTC running 2.2 Froyo. I have read about rooting and stuff and am not too sure if I should? Looked at the benefits and am not too sure what to do.
Have you guys rooted your phones and why? Not too confident to make this goldcard shit and play about with folders, then brick the phone. Can the dudes at the IT malls root it for you and stick on the stuff you want (I am interested Mario Cart and other Nintendo/Sega/Playstation games and stuff like that).

Cheers in advance.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Have you guys rooted your phones and why?


Mate, it's late, so I'll have a look at your email in the morning. But the gay French 'tard thinks anything after Windows XP doesn't work unless you play with the registry. And the only rooting he understands is the one he gets from his ladyboy chums. Plus he has an iPhone.

So please, do not use the plural with me and the ButtPlug, eh?

 :Smile:

----------


## loll

i was told today in Jmart Emporium that the Samsung Galaxy 10.1 in Thailand has only 16 GB.Supposedly they dont sell the 32 GB version here.
Anybody can confirm this?
I like the Galaxy, but 16 GB is just not enough...no way

----------


## Butterfly

> Have you guys rooted your phones and why? Not too confident to make this goldcard shit and play about with folders, then brick the phone. Can the dudes at the IT malls root it for you and stick on the stuff you want (I am interested Mario Cart and other Nintendo/Sega/Playstation games and stuff like that).


you will need to talk to some obsessed teenager living in his basement for that solution, barrycuda will be the perfect candidate to answer your question

----------


## harrybarracuda

> i was told today in Jmart Emporium that the Samsung Galaxy 10.1 in Thailand has only 16 GB.Supposedly they dont sell the 32 GB version here.
> Anybody can confirm this?
> I like the Galaxy, but 16 GB is just not enough...no way


They offer an SD and USB adapter... but you have to pay extra.

A c**t's trick they learned off Apple.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I have a HTC running 2.2 Froyo. I have read about rooting and stuff and  am not too sure if I should? Looked at the benefits and am not too sure  what to do.


In answer to your question, there's nothing mysterious about rooting a phone, it's just more complex than Butters can wrap his one functional brain cell around.

All it really means is giving yourself root (admin) access to the phone's OS, so you can modify it.

Once you've done that, you can do all sorts of things, but the most common is to install a custom build of the OS designed by enthusiasts.

The most common benefits are usually a performance increase, improved battery life, etc.

But another benefit is that if the phone's manufacturer stops doing updates, you can often get a custom build that will allow you to take advantage of new OS's.

For example, I have a Samsung Galaxy Spica that they stopped supporting a year or more ago, and by adding CyanogenMod (one of the more popular Custom ROMs), I can get features from 2.2 which Samsung have never made for this phone.

As for your HTC, you don't say what make it is, but if you go to this site:

XDA Developers

and register (Free), you'll find there are forums for most phones out there, along with instructions to root them and install Custom ROMs.

It's actually not that difficult if you read thoroughly first, and ask questions if you aren't sure.

----------


## Bogon

^ Cheers harry.
Got a HTC Legend BTW.

Any ideas on the top 3 tablets to look at?

Out of greens at the mo. Have to reload.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Depends entirely what you want to do with it.

If it browses well and works as a decent ereader, the Amazon Kindle Fire at $199 is going to be great value.

Apparently it will cost Amazon $206 a lob!



Amazon Fire

Review

----------


## Butterfly

might give a try to the Amazon thing,

let's see what the professional reviewers are saying first,

----------


## harrybarracuda

> might give a try to the Amazon thing,
> 
> let's see what the professional reviewers are saying first,


Butters buying an Android device, WTF is the world coming to.

Steve will be cursing you from his grave for turning your back on him.

----------


## Jesus Jones

Must admit, since upgrading to gingerbread, my gt has been a twat.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Must admit, since upgrading to gingerbread, my gt has been a twat.


WTF is a gt?

----------


## nigelandjan

> WTF is a gt?


             The model between the GL and the GXL  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> WTF is a gt?
> 
> 
>              The model between the GL and the GXL


Should have bought the injection model.

----------


## mc2

> might give a try to the Amazon thing,
> 
> let's see what the professional reviewers are saying first,


flashing that device around in the bars won't half impress the ladyboys or the soi boys half as much as , say, ipad2 would though

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> 
> might give a try to the Amazon thing,
> 
> let's see what the professional reviewers are saying first,
> 
> 
> flashing that device around in the bars won't half impress the ladyboys or the soi boys half as much as , say, ipad2 would though


But if you move quickly, the puffed up eyes and trembling lip look the iTards are all going for at the moment would probably elicit some sympathy.

----------


## baldrick

> Must admit, since upgrading to gingerbread, my gt has been a twat.


galaxy tab ? - I thought they ran honeycomb ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Jesus Jones
> 
> Must admit, since upgrading to gingerbread, my gt has been a twat.
> 
> 
> galaxy tab ? - I thought they ran honeycomb ?


Maybe the 10.1" does, but not the 7".

----------


## Bettyboo

> galaxy tab ? - I thought they ran honeycomb ?


You're the only poster I read in a 'strange' voice; even more so after watching a Blackadder documentary the other evening... Just saying like...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by baldrick
> 
> galaxy tab ? - I thought they ran honeycomb ?
> 
> 
> You're the only poster I read in a 'strange' voice; even more so after watching a Blackadder documentary the other evening... Just saying like...


He has a cunning plan....

----------


## Bettyboo

and a:

----------


## harrybarracuda

It's long thread, so why not have some humourous interjection.

----------


## mc2

:rofl:  [at] baldrick the snivelling dumbass

----------


## harrybarracuda

*CyanogenMod brings Android 2.3 to HP TouchPad* 

Richard Goodwin

*Ever fancied running Android Gingerbread on your HP  TouchPad? Well, that reality is one step close with the release of  CyanogenMod 7.1.0* 

 		       		 			 	Published on Oct 13, 2011

 								 						 			                                                                  														If you’ve ever wondered about what Android Gingerbread  would like running on your HP TouchPad you’re in luck, CyanogenMod 7.1.0  brings Gingerbread to the TouchPad – and there’s even a video to  showcase it as well.
 But before you get too excited, this isn’t the finished article. The  guys behind the mod have even dubbed it the ‘Lower your Expectations  Edition.’ So what’s missing? Quite a bit as it goes. And the team’s  official line is that there are ‘too many non-functional features to  properly list at the moment.’
 ‘If you're brave enough to install CyanogenMod anyway,’ says Engadget,  ‘you'll wind up with a neat assortment of usable features, including  multiboot support, ten-point multitouch, functional WiFi, camera support  for video chat, limited GPU acceleration and a ton of other features  that are either working now, or are near completion.’
 But what if, like us, you like using webOS?  Well, just stick to your guns and hope that no bugs rear their ugly  heads in the coming months and years. If they do, you could be in  trouble as HP isn’t likely to push out any more updates since it wants rid of the platform.
 Having said all that, though, some other company – maybe Facebook or  Samsung – could come along and snap up webOS. Then you’d potentially  have some updates to play with, but that’s a bit of a long shot at  present.
 Still it’s good to know that hackers are currently working on an  Android-based solution for the TouchPad. Granted this one isn’t final,  but it’s a start and the boys have made some serious progress. We look  forward to seeing and hearing more about this in the coming weeks and  months.
 Feeling brave? You can download CyanogenMod 7.1.0 here.

----------


## Jesus Jones

> Originally Posted by Jesus Jones
> 
> 
> Must admit, since upgrading to gingerbread, my gt has been a twat.
> 
> 
> WTF is a gt?


Galaxy Tab

----------


## Jesus Jones

> Originally Posted by baldrick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Jesus Jones
> ...


According to my firmware, i have 2.3.3 gingerbread.  Either it a pain at times.
 GT 7

----------


## harrybarracuda

Asus' new Android Transformer tablet going quad-core


by Stephen Shankland October 20, 2011 12:46 AM PDT

Asus Chairman Jonney Shih unveiled his company's next-generation Android tablet today, a 10-inch model in the Transformer family that will come with Nvidia's quad-core Kal-El processor.

Shih, speaking at All Things Digital AsiaD conference in Hong Kong, said the model will be 8.3 millimeters thick and features USB and mini HDMI ports, but reserved further details for a formal launch on November 9, according to All Things Digital's report. The tablet is called the Transformer Prime, according to Endgadget.

Asus already has a similar product on the market, the EeePad Transformer, with a dual-core Nvidia Tegra 2 processor, and signature feature, a detachable keyboard that can make the tablet look more like a laptop. It's not clear if the keyboard module for the EeePad Transformer will work with the new model.

It seems likely the new Transformer will come with Ice Cream Sandwich, version 4.0 of Google's Android operating system for mobile devices. Android 3.x, aka Honeycomb, was a stopgap measure intended to help Android tablets reach the market as soon as possible, but Ice Cream Sandwich is a more finished product and won't be out of sync with the OS version running on Android phones. Shih said Ice Cream Sandwich could arrive on tablets "maybe earlier" than the end of the year.

Asus has set high expectations for its tablet family, predicting earlier this year that Asus would outship all other tablet makers except Apple.

Asus also offered a tease video of the Transformer Prime yesterday. It showed a close-up view of the keyboard, including a USB port, and the combination screen and tablet detaching from it.

Nvidia already powers most Android tablets today, and it seems likely that its new quad-core Nvidia chip will be a prime selling point as Android tablet makers strive to compete with Apple's incumbent iPad.

Yesterday, Android chief Andy Rubin said at the conference that 6 million Android tablets have been sold. By comparison, Apple said Tuesday that it's sold 32 million iPads so far.

----------


## baldrick

> that Asus would outship all other tablet makers except Apple.


where is their 7" offering ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> that Asus would outship all other tablet makers except Apple.
> 
> 
> where is their 7" offering ?


Prezackery.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Asus Eee Pad range to receive Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich update
Edwin Kee 10/25/2011 04:05 PDT

Who says purchasing an Eee Pad device from Asus is not worth the effort? Asus has just announced that their entire family of Eee Pad devices that are running on the Android operating system will be on the receiving end of Google’s latest Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich operating system – and while no concrete timeline is in place just yet, it is a work in progress. Below is an excerpt from the good people over at Asus.




> _Are you waiting for Ice Cream Sandwich? Good news for ASUS customers. Google recently announced the latest update for Android, Ice Cream Sandwich, which brings some exciting new features and capabilities. 
> 
> At ASUS, we pride ourselves on delivering a great experience with our products, thanks to frequent updates that further enhance our products’ capabilities. We’re delighted to confirm support for Ice Cream Sandwich on the ASUS Eee Pad Family – our aim is to bring the latest Android update to the Eee Pad Series, but at this time we are unable to set a date for its release. Please stay tuned for more news on our Ice Cream Sandwich upgrade plans._

----------


## Butterfly

that Android OS seems quite unstable, the inflation on the release numbers is quite telling, almost Microsoft like

----------


## Butterfly

ok I bought the ViewSonic, looks very nice

but fuck, no access to Android Market !!! what a fucking rip-off,

----------


## Butterfly

The Viewpad 10s with Android 2.2 is really a wonderful device, quite easy to play and "hack"

trying to find a root shell so I don't need to root the fucking thing for basic root operations

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ok I bought the ViewSonic, looks very nice
> 
> but fuck, no access to Android Market !!! what a fucking rip-off,


Tell me, did your last car purchase have a fucking engine in it?

It's not as if it wasn't well publicised, you douchebag.

Still, I should forgive you for actually turning away from the dark side.

----------


## Butterfly

^ where have you been ? I was getting worried,

I knew I could count on your feedback on a Saturday night,

----------


## Butterfly

^^ blame Google idiotic marketing license, not the manufacturer

----------


## FailSafe

I just set my HP Touch Pad up to run Android- for 4500 baht I now have one of the most powerful tablets available.

It was simple to add the Google App Market as well. :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

^ bastard !!!

which android version 3.0 or 2.2 ?

----------


## FailSafe

It's Android version 2.3.7- the Cyanogen team is working on 3.0 and should have it ready soon (not that I really need it- 2.~ is fine for me).

----------


## FailSafe

Now I have to set it up on the wife's tablet- WebOS is actually a decent OS, but it has no support for Thai language (unlike Android), and that meant she couldn't use it for a lot of her favorite sites.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^^ blame Google idiotic marketing license, not the manufacturer


Only ButtPlug......

 :rofl:

----------


## FailSafe

After spending several hours playing around with it, I have to say that I couldn't be happier with Android set up on the Touch Pad- it works perfectly.

While the days of the $150 32GB Touch Pad are over (I lucked out on that one) you can still find them for $200-$250, and for the money it matches up with any other Android tablet (it isn't ported for Honeycomb yet, though, but that's in the works).

----------


## baldrick

I am looking for a sub $200 7" capacitive android tablet to replace the $100 resistive I was using as the car mp3 player - I broke the screen when I dissasembled it  :Very Happy: 

I will be in Sing on fri/sat , so will be having a look in Sim Lim - but any suggestions are appreciated

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I am looking for a sub $200 7" capacitive android tablet to replace the $100 resistive I was using as the car mp3 player - I broke the screen when I dissasembled it 
> 
> I will be in Sing on fri/sat , so will be having a look in Sim Lim - but any suggestions are appreciated


Start here and tweak the settings on the left to suit your requirements.

----------


## baldrick

Ainol nova 7 - 199 SGD at sim lim

Android Tablet Comparison World - Ainol Novo 7



7 inch multitouch capacitive , g wifi , mini USB host , micro SD , mini HDMI out for 1080p


rootable etc - Ainol Novo 7 Advanced - SlateDroid.com

----------


## Butterfly

^ cheap, but it's 7''

it has Froyo, and I bet Market is not installed

----------


## baldrick

being a wizard of registry tweaking , you must know how to install apps via the SD card

though if you read the forum linked , market can be installed

----------


## Butterfly

^ you need to root it though, which I didn't have to with my Viewsonic,

beat that, android dwarf

----------


## baldrick

if by "rooting" it you mean

settings - applications - unknown sources , and tick the box - thus install any .apk you have on your device.

----------


## ENT

^ Since the flutterer is an android wanker as he claims, rooting it would be a bit tough,
but a little dick would be help.  :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

> if by "rooting" it you mean
> 
> settings - applications - unknown sources , and tick the box - thus install any .apk you have on your device.


you obviously didn't read your own links, or maybe you didn't finish school you English scum

for that Nova 7 device to work with Market, the /system/build.prop file needs to be modified, and that means root

Thanks for playing,

----------


## Butterfly

here it is in case you missed it,

[Market] - Ainol Novo 7 Advanced - Enable Full Market (Possibility) - SlateDroid.com

**REQUIRES ROOT ACCESS**

Edit the build.prop file
1) Open Root Explorer
2) Browse to System
3) Click and hold on build.prop (on bottom)

----------


## baldrick

> Thanks for playing,


you do know that you can install the apps without having to use the market ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> Thanks for playing,
> 
> 
> you do know that you can install the apps without having to use the market ?


Ask him one on Windows 2000.

 :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Kindle Fire arrived. Turn on, connect to Wifi, it's preconfigured for me and goes straight into a software update.

It's half the thickness of the Tab but just as heavy. Superb screen.

More later.

----------


## Butterfly

cool, when are you having your first wank on it ?

----------


## Jesus Jones

I keep hearing this rooting.   What is it and should i do it my Galaxy Tab?

I'd like to put a shout out to my GT having saved the day in a minor road traffic accident.  Using the video as a dash cam has now served its purpose twice.  Some Thai twat tried to blame me for his cutting up cars with no indication until he twatted me. When i showed his insurance guy the vid evidence he told him off for being a naughty chink chonky liar!

----------


## harrybarracuda

> cool, when are you having your first wank on it ?


Sorry Butters, I'd rather you kept your disgusting onanist habits and ladyboy fellatio off this forum completely.

You perverted retard.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Apparently getting root access on the Fire is a doddle, but it disables Amazon streaming, not much of a problem if you aren't in the US.

But also, the Amazon app store is not available globably yet, so no sideloading for now.

----------


## Butterfly

^ sounds like crap,

can you install Market on it without rooting ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ sounds like crap,
> 
> can you install Market on it without rooting ?


Probably not, but now it's been rooted it's only a matter of time before Cyanogen or someone else starts rolling out customised ROMs.

----------


## harrybarracuda

The pre-installed Gallery apps displays pictures and video only in these formats:

*    Video Formats (MP4, VP8)
*    Image Formats (JPEG, GIF, PNG, BMP)

----------


## Butterfly

you seem surprised ? install BSPlayer, plays everything with their Codec Lib

----------


## harrybarracuda

I prefer Mobiplayer, and anyway, I'll wait until they roll out the Amazon Appstore.

I bought to use with Amazon.

----------


## jizzybloke

Still can't get the kindle fire in the UK!  :Sad:

----------


## baldrick

> I'd like to put a shout out to my GT


you may wish to look at upgrading to the new version

Samsung Galaxy Tab 7.0 Plus review -- Engadget

----------


## harrybarracuda

*Kindle Fire Auto-Update Scorches Roots and Potentially Shutters Android Marketplace*

  							 			 			 												Amazon rolled out its newest software update for the  Kindle Fire—version 6.2—this evening. Initial reports indicate that it  both de-roots your jailbroken device and removes access to the Android  Marketplace. But don't worry—the borking is reversible.
 Amazon has actually been rather sneaky about this update, providing  very few details about the upgrade to the public before quietly rolling  it out. What's more, the update apparently activates automatically upon  detection of a Wi-Fi connection without user intervention (read: any  means to prevent it) while wiping any roots it discovers and  occasionally removing Android Marketplace installs. The kicker—the  update is 181MB, a hefty chunk of data if you've got your Fire tethered  to a Smartphone.
 Our own Chris Beidelman updated his rooted Kindle Fire this evening  to test and confirms the auto-update function engages as soon as the  battery hits 40 percent capacity and the system is suspended. The update  did only wipe his root, sparing his installed Android  Marketplace—coincidentally, other outlets have reported that any  downloaded apps will remain functional regardless of whether or not the  marketplace works. On the plus side, the new update does seem to  increase the tablet's input responsiveness.
 So, what do you do if your Kindle Fire borks itself? Both Superoneclick (Windows) and RootKindleFire (Mac/Linux) can still immediately re-root your tablet and Amazon Marketplace is easily reinstallable once rooted. [Amazon via AndroidPolice]

----------


## Butterfly

adding another layer of big corp on top of Google on such a device is a bit too much for my taste

sounds like the Fire should be a miss,

surely they don't have the exclusive tech on that screen technology ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> adding another layer of big corp on top of Google on such a device is a bit too much for my taste
> 
> sounds like the Fire should be a miss,
> 
> surely they don't have the exclusive tech on that screen technology ?


"big corp"?
"exclusive tech"?

What the fuck are you on about?

Speak English, man.

----------


## Butterfly

ok I know you are a retard so will try slowly

Kindle Fire is under the control of Amazon on one layer, and Google on another

Kindle are nice simply because they have a nice screen, and was asking if their screen tech was exclusive to Amazon Kindle Fire

comprende retard ? or do you need drawing also ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ok I know you are a retard so will try slowly
> 
> Kindle Fire is under the control of Amazon on one layer, and Google on another
> 
> Kindle are nice simply because they have a nice screen, and was asking if their screen tech was exclusive to Amazon Kindle Fire
> 
> comprende retard ? or do you need drawing also ?


Oh sorry, that's much clearer. Now I understand that you have no idea what you're on about, and it probably isn't worth responding.

 :rofl:

----------


## Butterfly

^ translation: I don't know

yes we know, harryb, you never had any fucking clue, that's why you can only review those gadgets, not do anything else with them

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ translation: I don't know
> 
> yes we know, harryb, you never had any fucking clue, that's why you can only review those gadgets, not do anything else with them


I can turn the Wifi on and off.

 :rofl:

----------


## Butterfly

^ indeed, you can turn things on and off, but that's about it

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ indeed, you can turn things on and off, but that's about it


And without using the registry as well!

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Butterfly

ah trick question, are we talking enabling/disabling or turning off and on  :Razz:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ah trick question, are we talking enabling/disabling or turning off and on


Only a trick question for you Butters, everyone else uses the on/off switch or the mouse.

 :rofl:

----------


## Butterfly

> everyone else uses the on/off switch or the mouse


the mouse to turn on or off the WIFI switch ? now that's a new one  :rofl: 

seriously, how do you do it ? that could beat my Regedit trick  :Razz:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Hey Butters here's something for you; you bought this piece of shit didn't you?




> *Viewsonic G-Tablet*
> 
>  *Information*
> The ViewSonic G Tablet is an Android-based tablet (slate) produced by  ViewSonic Corporation, a manufacturer and provider of visual technology.
>  Official CyanogenMod support was added in CyanogenMod 6.1.
> *Downloads*
> Stable Mod
> Experimental Mod
> Nightly Builds
> ...

----------


## Butterfly

to be honest, don't want to change anything, it's fucking great the way it is

the Android OS, even 2.2, is one million times better than that horrible iOS, and the interface is awesome, simple to use, elegant, fast

I am so glad I didn't buy the iPad  :Razz:

----------


## Butterfly

the viewing angle, as advertised by the tech reviewers, is not great when outside in sun light

apparently only apple and Kindle are acceptable for a viewing angle outside,

but it doesn't matter, it works great for inside viewing, can even watch HD movies over WIFI, try that on the iPad

----------


## Butterfly

the Moto iContab is quite elegant, and so is the ASUS but overpriced at 400 Euros

----------


## Toptuan

Totally in love with my Galaxy Tab 7-inch.  In fact, I play with it half the night while the missus gives up and rolls over to sleep.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Butterfly

> Totally in love with my Galaxy Tab 7-inch.


small player, I have a 10''

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Toptuan
> 
> Totally in love with my Galaxy Tab 7-inch.
> 
> 
> small player, I have a 10''


Everyone knows you've always had a 5 1/4 inch floppy.

 :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

they should make a USB connector for the old apple 5.25'' floppy

I still have a box full of them with hundreds of games,

----------


## harrybarracuda

*Hacker 'fires' up Android 4.0 on Amazon Kindle Fire*

                                                                                                   by Alistair Lowe                                                                              on 8 December 2011, 11:52                                                                                                           


                                                                                                                          Steven the hacker, to be found at the blog, Steven's Android Apps, has successfully ported Google's Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich OS over to Amazon's Kindle Fire tablet.
 Support for WiFi, audio, accelerometer and light sensors is still  missing along with, seemingly, elements of hardware  optimisation/acceleration, however, this port is massively significant  if one considers that the Kindle Fire retails in the US for only $200  (£150 - £200). Currently Amazon actually makes a small loss on each sale  of the Kindle Fire, hoping to recuperate costs and turn a profit  through book and app sales; this means that a relatively high-spec.  tablet device with a dual-core ARM Cortex-A9 CPU, PowerVR SGX540 GPU,  512MB RAM and an IPS panel display, is available at less than cost for  purchase.
 Until now, the Kindle Fire's exceptionally low costing has naturally  been hampered by a highly customised Android 2.3 release, designed to  keep users fixed to Amazon's Appstore, preventing the device from being  used in any overly flexible manner. Now that Android 4.0 has landed and  as the release becomes increasingly stable, users will have a new reason  to buy the Kindle Fire. No doubt sales of the tablet will rise from  this announcement, though, with Amazon making a loss on each tablet sold  that doesn't keep to its original firmware, we wonder exactly what the  e-tailer's response to the situation will be.
 For the interested, below is a brief video of Android 4.0 running on the Kindle Fire.


Link

----------


## FailSafe

I'm posting from my Kindle Fire- I just got it and haven't formed an opinion yet, but it's a handy little web browser.

----------


## 9999

I'm already running 4.0.1 with none of this kindle stuff got it from XDA.

----------


## baldrick

anyone looked at android Tablets in Pantip recently ?

are they selling the Ainol 7 advanced there yet ?

is the new galaxy tab 7 plus available ?  Samsung P6200 Galaxy Tab 7.0 Plus - Full phone specifications

any other china tablets worth mentioning ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> anyone looked at android Tablets in Pantip recently ?
> 
> are they selling the Ainol 7 advanced there yet ?
> 
> is the new galaxy tab 7 plus available ?  Samsung P6200 Galaxy Tab 7.0 Plus - Full phone specifications
> 
> any other china tablets worth mentioning ?


They've got the Galaxy 7" and 10" in Fortune, but I'm not sure if it's the Plus model.

No sign of the Ainol. I've been checking their website for availability since they announced (I have a forwarding mailbox in China), but it always says "Out of Stock", although they appear to have now put up four models on their website:

product

----------


## harrybarracuda

Oh yes, the general consensus seems to be that the Transformer Prime will be the first ICS tablet to hit the market.

Since my Asus eee is on the point of going tits up, I think that will be the replacement travelling machine.

Added: Except it's getting some bad press:

Update fails

----------


## harrybarracuda

Ironically you can get the Ainol Paladin from two suppliers on Amazon, one for $130 and one for $153.

----------


## baldrick

> Ainol Paladin


mips processor apparently

----------


## Gerbil

> Ironically you can get the Ainol Paladin from two suppliers on Amazon, one for $130 and one for $153.


Sounds like a butt plug.  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> Ironically you can get the Ainol Paladin from two suppliers on Amazon, one for $130 and one for $153.
> 
> 
> Sounds like a butt plug.


Best you order one then.

 :mid:

----------


## baldrick

> Sounds like a butt plug


thought you pommy public school boys had done the bum jokes about the ainol tablet already ?

or was suppository the big word you were reaching for ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

January 19th, 2012, 07:42 GMT · By Sebastian Pop
CyanogenMod 9 Mod Released, Android 4.0 Now on TouchPad

First Android 4.0 build released for HP TouchPad

It appears that the CyanogenMod team worked much faster than anyone expected on their Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich OS port for the HP TouchPad.

The first build of the Android 4.0 operating system for the HP TouchPad has been completed, according to a forum thread on RootzWiki.

Considering that a video of it in action found its way to the Internet just a day or so earlier, this definitely shows that the CyanogenMod team is, if anything, very fast and dedicated.

Unfortunately, this so-called Alpha 0 version is not exactly in tip top shape.

In fact, there are several features that do not work, hence the “Zero” in the name: “That’s a 'zero' as in 'zero hardware-accelerated video', 'zero camera', and 'zero support!'”

The forum thread where the build was released deliberately focused on the negatives of the software.

Obviously, the CyanogenMod 9 people will press on and strive to eliminate all shortcomings.

This Alpha 0 package was made public just to assuage the desire that other so-called hackers had for something to replace the default webOS with.

Hardware video (OMX) acceleration, for one, does not work, meaning that Netflix is not supported and that YouTube works but only for non-HD videos.

Audio has problems as well, a non-working microphone being the first among them. The team has also abandoned libaudio in order to switch to CAF libaudio.

The camera doesn't work either and neither does the Titanium Backup feature (well, the latter does work, but it crashes the kernel for some obscure reason, unlike older versions).

Furthermore, USB file transfers cannot be carried out and, finally, there are some problems with the Android Market app store.

While the Market does work, market filters may hinder the installation of certain apps. Fortunately, switching to standard DPI settings (120, 160, 240) will circumvent the problem (default is 160), though everything may turn out to be a bit hard on the eyes.

Visit the RootzWiki thread  for instructions on how to install the OS.

----------


## harrybarracuda

*Hyundai A7 Android tablet is only $79*

 				By Tyler Lee	        			 				on 01/25/2012 04:06 PST			    

Hyundai  has been typically been known for their cars, but that doesn’t mean  that they can’t or shouldn’t be producing tablets, right? Well for those  willing to give them a chance, you might be interested in taking a look  at the Hyundai A7 Android tablet which after conversion will cost you  approximately $79, a figure that some of you guys might consider to be  an affordable “risk”.
 So what can users expect from the $79 Hyundai A7 Android tablet? In  terms of hardware, the Hyundai IT A7 tablet will feature a 7” 800×480  display. It will also feature an Allwinner A10 CPU under the hood that  has been clocked at 1.5GHz, 512MB of DDR RAM, 8GB of internal storage,  1080p HD video playback capabilities, HDMI output, SD and TF card  support but will be missing both Bluetooth and GPS support.
 It reportedly also runs on Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich, which  makes it almost value for money for its modest specifications. At the  moment it looks like the Hyundai A7 tablet is available only in China  for 499 Yuan, but if you have a friend or relative living in China,  perhaps the Hyundai A7 tablet might be worth checking out.

----------


## harrybarracuda

*Kindle Fire dominates other Android tablets after three months*

*According to data by Flurry Analytics,  Amazon Inc.'s Kindle Fire is crushing standard Android tablets in market  share after only three months of its release. Measured in application  sessions on Android from November 2011 to January 2012, the Kindle Fire  went from a 3% market share to 36%, while the Samsung Galaxy Tab, a  brand that has been on sale for over two years, dropped from 64% market  share to 36%, the data showed. According to Amazon, over 4 million  Kindle Fires were sold in the month of December, enough to give the  device close to a third of the Android tablet market, as the shares of  the Motorola Xoom, Asus Transformer, and Acer Iconia Tab dropped to a  collective 18%, the report said.*

----------


## mickey

> January 19th, 2012, 07:42 GMT · By Sebastian Pop
> CyanogenMod 9 Mod Released, Android 4.0 Now on TouchPad
> 
> First Android 4.0 build released for HP TouchPad
> 
> It appears that the CyanogenMod team worked much faster than anyone expected on their Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich OS port for the HP TouchPad.
> 
> The first build of the Android 4.0 operating system for the HP TouchPad has been completed, according to a forum thread on RootzWiki.
> 
> ...


I've been using it on my LG Optimus One for more than a week now.

----------


## jizzybloke

> *Kindle Fire dominates other Android tablets after three months*
> 
> *According to data by Flurry Analytics, Amazon Inc.'s Kindle Fire is crushing standard Android tablets in market share after only three months of its release. Measured in application sessions on Android from November 2011 to January 2012, the Kindle Fire went from a 3% market share to 36%, while the Samsung Galaxy Tab, a brand that has been on sale for over two years, dropped from 64% market share to 36%, the data showed. According to Amazon, over 4 million Kindle Fires were sold in the month of December, enough to give the device close to a third of the Android tablet market, as the shares of the Motorola Xoom, Asus Transformer, and Acer Iconia Tab dropped to a collective 18%, the report said.*


Yeah and the cnuts still haven't released it in the UK yet, I suppose they're all going to fat fingered seppo's!

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> *Kindle Fire dominates other Android tablets after three months*
> 
> *According to data by Flurry Analytics, Amazon Inc.'s Kindle Fire is crushing standard Android tablets in market share after only three months of its release. Measured in application sessions on Android from November 2011 to January 2012, the Kindle Fire went from a 3% market share to 36%, while the Samsung Galaxy Tab, a brand that has been on sale for over two years, dropped from 64% market share to 36%, the data showed. According to Amazon, over 4 million Kindle Fires were sold in the month of December, enough to give the device close to a third of the Android tablet market, as the shares of the Motorola Xoom, Asus Transformer, and Acer Iconia Tab dropped to a collective 18%, the report said.*
> 
> 
> Yeah and the cnuts still haven't released it in the UK yet, I suppose they're all going to fat fingered seppo's!


Order it off Amazon if you can't wait. I've got one and I don't live in the UK.

----------


## Unlucky Ralph

Harrybarracuda you seem very cluedup.

Do I buy a galaxy tab 7 plus for 16000 baht or an iPad 2 or motorila atrix for the gf ?
I know theyre all different

----------


## Unlucky Ralph

> the new galaxy tab 7 plus available


Its in the tesco lotus catalogue for 15900
Can get a 16gb ipad2 for that price too without 3G

----------


## harrybarracuda

For girls and dumb fuckers, I'd always recommend the iPad. It doesn't do much, but it will do what they want (shopping sites, ThaiVisa, etc.).

----------


## baldrick

Tab 7+ has HSPA

but for a girl who is not competent on computers then always go the ipad route - though the tab 7+ is a much better spec'd machine




> Do I buy a galaxy tab 7 plus for 16000 baht or an iPad 2


Samsung P6200 Galaxy Tab 7.0 Plus vs. Apple iPad 2 Wi-Fi + 3G - GSMArena.com

----------


## harrybarracuda

Nothing exceptional about this apart from the fact that it seems to have 802.11a/b/g/n support.




> *Fujitsu releases Android tablet * 
> 
> Technology Feb. 05, 2012 - 06:47AM JST ( 2 )
> 
> 
>   
>      Fujitsu has released the STYLISTIC M350/CA2, an Android OS-based tablet for the enterprise market.
>   The STYLISTIC M350/CA2 features a compact form factor, equipped with a  7-inch display and a body weighing approximately 420g for easy  mobility. The tablet achieves both superior portability and usability,  with features such as rapid booting and the ability to select between  different character input modes - a numeric keypad, QWERTY, and  hand-writing - to gives users the choice that best meets their  individual needs. 
>   Moreover, the new tablet can be employed in a wide range of  scenarios, including as a mobile sales terminal, as a handset for  displaying digital catalogs at a retail store, and as an e-book reader  in a classroom setting. In addition to offering excellent  cost-performance, the STYLISTIC M350/CA2 supports customers in  transforming work styles within their companies.
> ...

----------

